# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  england v azerwhateverthey called!

## adbjcs

hi mordor did u watch game on wednesday night? should have been more than 2 shouldnt it? glad owen is out of wales match. maybe we will be able to play a decent striker in cardiff  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> should have been more than 2 shouldnt it?


going on the fact that england are a lot bigger and better team, i agree, they should have easily thrashed them. however the way they played on wednesday was rather poor and so from their performance 2-0 was rather good

----------


## Meh

They should have hammered Azerbaijan. Sven is boring - no innovation at all.

----------


## pie_man

Mordor you are sounding more like Bigboss when it comes to the Sven fanclub. Sven is live Steve Davis of the footbal world.  :Big Grin:

----------


## west_ham_rule

rooney and defoe..... Good Partnership???

----------


## BigBoss

What has happened to Owens pace?

His one asset and he has lost that.

----------


## west_ham_rule

i dno, i think its goin to spain, they all must b unfit out there

----------

